# Small black flying bug on windows



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pest expert, but, that last one looks kind of like a fruit fly. Look for fruit, trash, even coffee grounds that could be offering them a home. If you can't find anything, look around. outside.




__





What insect is this? : Garden : University of Minnesota Extension







apps.extension.umn.edu





Another option is fungus gnat-








Fungus Gnats - Home and Garden IPM from Cooperative Extension - University of Maine Cooperative Extension


Fungus gnats are small, dark, short-lived (7 to 10 days) flies whose larvae feed on plant roots and fungi, thereby contributing to the decomposition of organic matter. The adult flies are only 2–5 mm long but are nevertheless important pollinators for both plant pollen and mushroom spores...




extension.umaine.edu




.



http://www.publichealth.lacounty.gov/eh/docs/Specialized/Vector_Management/phoridFlies.pdf



Put down the general area that you live in.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Can't really tell from those pictures, they are too far away. Do these bugs fly? Carpet beetles are coming out this time of year and will hang around the windows.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Mojofml nice to meet you!

Do you have potted plants?


----------

